# CNC Toolpaths ???



## jtap (Oct 18, 2013)

I run a small business, and we purchased a C.R. Onsrud Tech series CNC in May of 2012. The guy that we had operating the maching was diagnosed with cancer and just recently passed away. We have little to know experience with the Alphacam software that came with the machine now. We have a man that can operate the machine after drawings, toolpaths, nesting, etc. are complete, but he never did the drawings. It was not a problem, until we now have a need to alter a drawing to different dimensions. I figured that part out, but now I am having problems setting a toolpath.

I am attempting to set a tool path. It says there are certain settings not allowed for an open geometry. I took this to mean that my drawing was not one solid piece; however, I can join the entire piece into one piece (can select the entire drawing). Can anyone direct me to a owner's manual or help me get from the drawing to being able to set a toolpath?

I have an introductory training guide, but I am not finding it very useful at the moment. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum
Sorry I am unable to help you but I am sure that we have members that can and will gladly help you


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

welcome. I do not know the software you are using. I would suggest contacting the people you purchased it from.


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

jtap said:


> I run a small business, and we purchased a C.R. Onsrud Tech series CNC in May of 2012. The guy that we had operating the maching was diagnosed with cancer and just recently passed away. We have little to know experience with the Alphacam software that came with the machine now. We have a man that can operate the machine after drawings, toolpaths, nesting, etc. are complete, but he never did the drawings. It was not a problem, until we now have a need to alter a drawing to different dimensions. I figured that part out, but now I am having problems setting a toolpath.
> 
> I am attempting to set a tool path. It says there are certain settings not allowed for an open geometry. I took this to mean that my drawing was not one solid piece; however, I can join the entire piece into one piece (can select the entire drawing). Can anyone direct me to a owner's manual or help me get from the drawing to being able to set a toolpath?
> 
> I have an introductory training guide, but I am not finding it very useful at the moment. Any help would be much appreciated.


I always check youtube, I find it very helpful, with tons of how to videos. I wasn't familiar with Alphacam, but I did type it in and found alot of info. 

Type in "Alphacam Toolpath tutorial"


----------

